# Firefox Profile



## 5im0n (12. August 2007)

Hallo
man kann ja bei FF mehrere Profile anlegen. Das habe ich auch gemacht. Nun habe ich die Frage ob man nicht einfach zwei Verknüpfungen auf den Desktop legen kann und mit der einen wird Profil1 geöffnet und mit der zweiten Profil 2 und zwar ohne das dieses Profilfenster kommt. Kann man nicht unter Eigenschaften hinter dem Pfad was schreiben das das so geht?
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## muddin (12. August 2007)

Hi!

Ja, die Möglichkeit gibt es. Ist sogar ziemlich simpel.
Als erstes kannst du mit dem Profile-Manager ein neues Profil anlegen. Das kannst du, wenn du Firefox mit dem Parameter -ProfileManager startest.

```
firefox -ProfileManager
```
Wenn du Firefox mit dem Parameter -P ausführst, kannst du den Profilnamen angeben, der verwendet werden soll.

```
firefox -P Test
```
Dies würde Firefox mit dem Profil "Test" starten. 

mfg,
Muddin


----------

